# جميع اللهجات: حشر



## momai

مرحبا
هل لهذا الفعل في لهجاتكم معنى سلبي ؟
ما اقصده هو انه على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لاحظت ان البعض يستخدم الفعل بهذا السياق :الله يحشرك معه في الجنة .
!في لهجتي الفعل مستخدم فقط عند حصر شيء في حيز ضيق جدا كزاوية مثلا مما يجعل العبارة او الدعاء مضحك وغريب بعض الشيء


----------



## I.K.S.

لاأظن أن هناك إختلافا في معنى اللفظ بين العربية الفصحى و باقي لهجات الوطن العربي ,هذا إن كان اللفظ حاضرا كمصطلح دارج في الحياة اليومية لباقي الأقطار
 أما من حيث الدعاء ككل فلم اعتد على سماعه بهذه الصيغة_ورغم أني لست أهلا لهذا وإنما هو تحليلي الخاص _أظن أن من يدعو بهذه الصيغة يقصد حشرالآخرة وليس الحشر بمعنى الإقحام  
حيث أن الحشر في اللغة هوالجمع حسب القاموس وأما إصطلاحا أي عقديا فهو جمع الخلائق يوم القيامة
للعرض على الله تعالى والحساب بين يديه و لما كان حشر ألآخرة مراتب وزمرا يتفاوت الناس فيها كل حسب عمله في الدنيا 
فإن المسلمين يدعون لأنفسهم ولبعضهم البعض لأن يكونوا في أفضل المراتب ومن تلك الصيغ في ألادعية بعد الصلاة على النبي 
*اللَّهمَّ أحينا على سُنَّتِهِ، وأمتنا على سُنَّتِهِ، واحشُرنا في زُمرَتِه...*الى أخر الدعاء


----------



## momai

طيب شكرا لك.


----------



## emanko

الحشر المقصود به الجمع معا في الاخرة 
ولا يستخدم كثيرا في الدعاء في اللهجة المصرية، قد تجد الناس تدعوا ب..ربنا يجمعك مع الرسول ص


----------

